# TraductoraPobleSec llega a sus primeros 1000!!!



## irene.acler

*Enhorabuena, TraductoraPobleSec!   *
*Has llegado a tus primeros 1000 posts llenos de simpatía!*

*Gracias por tu ayuda! *


----------



## Mei

Eeeeeep jove! 

Moltes gràcies per totes les teves aportacions, sempre són de gran ajuda! 

Ens veiem per aquí! 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Felicitats!

Encara que no hem coincidit moltes vegades, jo sí que t´hi llegit i he aprés molt amb les teves aportacions en el for de Català (i en els aultres).

Salut. Una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Moltes felicitats per la nostra poblesequesa (o poblesequina)! 

Farem una rua des de Plaça Espanya fins al port i pujarem després cap a Montjuïc, a veure si tenim sort i veiem Menorca i Mallorca!


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, querida amiga Montse. Muchas felicidades por tus 1000 posts. 
Te deseo buena suerte y un buen día.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## Cecilio

Felicitats, Traductora del Poble Sec!!!​
Mil posts que m'han fet aprendre coses noves i comprovar la teua simpatia i voluntat d'ajudar els altres. Gràcies per tot!


----------



## sound shift

Molts aplaudiments (es pot dir això?????) des d'Anglaterra!


----------



## betulina

*Enhorabona, noia!!!* 

Moltes gràcies per totes les teves aportacions i tota l'ajuda que dónes!!

Ens seguim veient! *Visca la Mediterrània!*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ei, guapíssims! M'he trobat els vostres missatges per... PURA CASUALITAT! Però quina il·lusió, de veritat! Jo també m'ho passo molt rebé per aquí. Si bé alguna vegada tinc la sensació d'allunyar-me de les tasques que m'ocupen, en realitat em nodreixo molt amb totes les vostres aportacions i, això, tard o d'hora es nota a la feina!

Mil gràcies a veure si mos veim un dia!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Traductora, 

és una gran alegria tenir-te entre nosaltres en els forums i sobre tot en el de Espanyol-Francès. 
Moltes gràcies per la teva presencia i simpatia. 

Un petó. 
Martine.


----------



## RIU

Ei! com sempre faig tard!  

Gràcies per tot TPS.


----------



## RIU

.                .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci, RIU i Martine.

I, Martine, perdona per les bestieses que sempre pregunto en el fòrum de francès, però és que la teva llengua la trepitjo poc i, quan ho faig, sempre em fa por ensopegar! Merci encore!


----------



## totor

Querida PobleSec, me tendrás que disculpar si yo te saludo en mi simple castellano de todos los días  .

*¡MIS MEJORES DESEOS EN TUS PRIMEROS 1.000!​*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias, Totor; la verdad es que me he cruzado pocas veces contigo en este foro; pero tus aportaciones sí han sido siempre valiosísimas. 

¿Qué haríamos los que traducimos libros de autoayuda y psicología sin los cablecitos de los amigos argentinos?

¡Un beso desde Barcelona y hasta muy pronto!


----------



## josepbadalona

Siento no poder felicitarte en catalán a pesar de lo que podrías esperar de mi nombre, (pura afición a mis amigos de allí )
Visca Barcelona...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci bien, Josep. Tus aportaciones también me han ayudado muchísimo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que mon français es más bien macarrónico.
¡Ojalá te pudiese ayudar tanto como tú a mí!

¡Un beso y hasta muy pronto!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades *TPS*! (o "En busca de la palabra perdida").

Siempre es de agradecer que gente como tú anime este cotarro. 

Quiero verte pronto por aquí con 1000 más.
Besos y visca el Atlético de Madrid (lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo...)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Víctor Pérez said:


> Besos y visca el Atlético de Madrid (lo siento, pero tenía que decirlo...


 
Bueno, Víctor, pues no me importa que lo digas, mientras no nombres a los otros (je, je...)

Siempre me han encantado tus comentarios, o sea que... ¡yo también te quiero seguir viendo por aquí!


----------



## saia

Simplemente me uno a los demás foreros para felicitarte por tus 1000 posts!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, cara Saia. Spero di poter aiutarti sempre che ne avrai bisogno!
Un bacione!


----------



## Gévy

¡¡¡Felicidades, TraductoraPobleSec !!!  Los primeros 1000 son los de puesta a punto, luego todos vamos pisando el acelerador a fondo, ja, ja, ja...

Me alegro de poder compartir contigo el foro francés-español y disfrutar de tus preguntas, tu ayuda y tu simpatía.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci beaucoup, Gévy.

¡Esta noche seguro que volveré incordiaros con mis mil preguntas! Ojalá pudiese ayudaros más a los del foro de francés; sin embargo, como ya he manifestado en otras ocasiones, vuestra lengua no es un terreno que domine y ando siempre "assez perdue"... ¿Qué sería de mí sin vosotros?

Merci de ton aide encore!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

!!!...FELICIDADES TRADUCTORA...!!!
espero verte más seguido.
Un Abrazo desde Venezuela con cariño 

Rosa


----------



## Sallyb36

Enhorabuena Traductora..


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, traductora amiga. Espero que me felicites a mi también. Puedes hacerlo aquí: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=468859

Vas a ver lo que he hecho, porque nadie me felicitaba.

Saludos.


----------



## Dudu678

Jojojojo, tarde, lo sé, pero tengo que ganarme esos churros.

Veamos... 

				 				Moltes felicitats i, literalment, "a veu de rampell". 

No sé català, però faig el que puc. Això dels idiomes és complicat. (És correcte?)

De cualquier forma, este no es un hilo en el que se necesite mucha corrección. Espero que aprecies mis esfuerzos.

Felicidades con churros.


----------



## Maruja14

Aunque llegue super-tarde, no quiero dejar de felicitarte. Últimamente te veo mucho por aquí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias a los últimos que habéis dejado vuestras felicitaciones (Rosa de Venezuela, Sally, Dudu -¡y en catalán!- y Maruja). Siempre es un placer encontraros. Yo frecuento WordReference por motivos profesionales, pero la verdad es que una pasa muy buenos ratos siempre que entra por aquí. Such a pleasure to bump into you, folks!

Un saludo y muchísimos besos desde Barcelona.


----------



## zazap

Sempre és un plaer trobar-te per ací.  Besets des de València...zapzap


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cool to have you finally around, Zazap! (Zapzap to me!) Listen, for some reason your avatar does not show on my screen! Tothom fa comentaris sobre el teu arc de sant Martí and I have never seen it!

Bona diada de Sant Jordi!


----------



## zazap

No ets l'única, però crec que ja he sigut prou "pesada" amb els "mods" perque no podía entrar en aquest fòrum...No m'atreveix a preguntar més coses de moment...És molt bonic, haurás d'imaginar-te'l


----------



## krolaina

Mira que estoy todo el día en las congrats eh? De las últimas en pasarme por aquí... qué mal!, pero quería dejarte mi felicitación,que aunque coincidimos poco, te veo mucho. 

Muchas felicidades Traductora. Y a disfrutar en este fantástico día de fiesta!.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, TPS!* 

I've really enjoyed collaborating with you on some of the last thousand posts, and I hope to be able to participate more during your next thousand!  

¡Saludos cariñosos!


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, llego tarde como siempre, pero no he estado por aquí. Me he quedado en 999...
Tú sigue por mí.
Ha sido un placer encontrarte.
Petons,
Alexa


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fenix! I'm about to reach 2000! I am so busy with translations and this is such a great tool it's no wonder I'm posting nonstop! I love helping and being helped! 

Say hi to Arizona. I was there in 1994. Lord, was that striking!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alexacohen said:


> Hola, llego tarde como siempre, pero no he estado por aquí. Me he quedado en 999...
> Tú sigue por mí.
> Ha sido un placer encontrarte.
> Petons,
> Alexa


 
Hi, Alexa...

A mí también me encanta leerte por aquí, sweet little "xuetona" (I hope you don't mind my saying that): I am writing it with a big smile on my face 

Un besazo a Granada or wherever you are in this world!


----------



## aceituna

¡Enhorabuena!
Y por lo que veo, dentro de nada los 2000...


----------



## Eugin

Estimada colega,

Si bien no hemos coincidido mucho por aquí, no sé por qué motivo todavía... quería agregarme a esta "fiesta" por dos motivos: El principal, por compartir una misma pasión, que es nuestra profesión y el otro por tener el privilegio de vivir en la ciudad más hermosa de España... Estoy completamente enamorada de Barcelona y su gente. ¡Qué suerte que tienes, _maja _, de vivir en tremenda ciudad!!! 

Muchas gracias por todas tus intervenciones en el foro y ¡mucha suerte con tus traducciones!!! ¡Espero que nos encontremos más a menudo dentro del foro! 

Un saludo afectuoso,
 E u g i n


----------



## totor

como siempre, yo llegando tarde a todos lados. pero aquí estoy, y mis más sinceras felicitaciones.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Mil felicidades a la traductora más trempada del foro.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ahora que ya sé que es "Trampada". Espero esas felicitaciones tengan que ver con una persona, con planta, elegante y simpática a la vez...
Estoy segura que es así.

Filis, Disculpa por haberme metido en tu Felicitación, pero tenía curiosidad 

Saludos TBS, ya casi Llegas a los 2000.


----------



## chics

Aiaiai... que arribo tard com sempre!
Felicitats i moltes gràcies, Muntsilla!!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues, chicos, muchas gracias a todos... ¡y pronto estoy ya en los 2.000!

Me encanta vuestra compañía y ayuda en esta solitaria y ardua tarea llamada traducción  You all make it a lot easier and fun!


----------

